# الأبواب والإطارات الخشبية



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الأبواب والإطارات الخشبية

جزء (1) : عام
1/1	يتضمن القسم
أ-	الأبواب والإطارات الخشبية حسب الموضح بالرسومات والموصف في هذا القسم.

1/2 المراجع
أ- الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس (saso)
saso 815 الأبواب الخشبية
saso 1254 طرق اختبار الأبواب والنوافذ الخشبية
saso 1256 مواصفات الألواح الخشبية
ب- awi	معهد الأعمال الخشبية المعمارية
awi المواصفات الإرشادية لمقاييس النوعية وبرنامج ضمان الجودة للأعمال الخشبية
ج- nwma الجمعية الوطنية لصناع الأعمال الخشبية
is.1 مقاييس الصناعة للأبواب المتساطحة
د- wic	معهد كاليفورنيا للأعمال الخشبية
wic كتيب أعمال التصنيع
ج- astm	الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد
astm e152 اختبار الحريق لتركيبات الأبواب
د- nema	الجمعية الوطنية لصناع الأعمال الكهربائية
ld-3 رقائق الدائن عالية الانضغاط
هـ- nfpa	الجمعية الوطنية للوقاية من الحريق
nfpa 80 الأبواب والنوافذ المقاومة للحريق


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	التقديمات
أ-	بيانات المنتج: تقدم بيانات منتجات أبواب الصانع لكل نوع من الأبواب الخشبية شاملا تفاصيل تكوين القلب والحافة ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك.
ب-	العينات: تقدم عينات لأوجه الأبواب تمثل نطاق نماذج الألوان والتجزع وشرائح الخشب الصلد للأنواع التى تستخدم للحواف الظاهرة والزخرفة وعناصر الخشب الصلد الأخرى.

1/4 النقل والمناولة والتخزين
أ-	يتم حماية الأبواب الخشبية أثناء النقل والتخزين والمناولة لمنع التلف والاتساخ والتلوث . يتم مطابقة متطلبات مقاييس ansi وتوصيات صانع الأبواب.
ب-	يتم تعريف كل باب بأرقام فتح خاصة تتفق ون䘸ام التحديد المستخدم على رسومات الورشة التنفيذية للأبواب والإطارات والخردوات باستخدام علامات مؤقتة قابلة للإزالة او مخفية.

1/5	الضمان
أ-	ضمان صانع الأبواب: تقدم نسختين من ضمان كتابى على النماذج القياسية لصانع الأبواب موقعة من الصانع والقائم بالتركيب والمقاول بالموافقة على إصلاح او استبدال الأبواب المعيبة التى تشوهت (التقوس والانبعاج والانفتال) او التى تظهر عند التصوير عيوبا فى الإنشاء تحت قشرة الوجه او التى لا تتفق مع حدود التفاوتات المصرح بها حسب مقاييس nwma و awi.
ب-	يجب أن يشمل الضمان أيضا إعادة التشطيب وإعادة التركيب الناتج عن إصلاح او استبدال الأبواب المعيبة والتى بها عيوب لم تكون ظاهرة قبل تركيبها.
ج-	يكون الضمان سارى المفعول لمدة عامين من تاريخ التسليم الابتدائي.


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2) : المنتجات
2/1	الأبواب الخشبية - عام
أ-	يتم تصنيع الأبواب وفقا لمتطلبات مقاييس الجودة المطبقة بمعهد الأعمال الخشبية المعمارية awi . 
ب-	مقاس الباب: العرض والارتفاع والتصميم يكون حسب الموضح بالرسومات يكون الباب بسمك 44 مم ما لم يطلب الصانع أو تحدد الرسومات خلاف ذلك.
ج-	التفاوتات: تكون تفاوتات المقاس ودرجة التربيع والتشوه حسب مقاييس nwma 1.s.1.
د-	الخردوات: طبقا لمتطلبات القسم 8710 - خردوات التشطيب .
هـ-	يتم تجميع وتصنيع الأبواب الخشبية بالمصنع طبقا لمتطلبات تفاوتات مقاييس awi التجمع الأولى. يتم إعداد الأبواب على الآلات للخردوات التي تتطلب القطع فى الأبواب. يتم الالتزام بجدول الخردوات النهائى ورسومات الورشة التنفيذية للأبواب والإطارات ونماذج الخردوات والمعلومات الأساسية الأخرى المطلوبة لضمان التركيب الدقيق للأبواب والخردوات.
و-	يجب اعتماد أنواع الأخشاب المستخدمة في الأبواب والإطارات وكذلك أسلوب تصميم وتصنيع الأبواب من قبل المهندس.


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

2/2 الأبواب الخشبية المصمتة 
أ‌-	يتم تصنيع الباب من افضل نوعيات الأخشاب الصلبة وبحد أدنى سمك 44 مم ما لم يطلب الصانع أو تحدد الرسومات خلاف ذلك 
1-	تكون نوعية الخشب المستخدمة وفقا للمحدد بالرسومات. 
2-	تكون القوائم والعوارض العلوية والسفلية والألواح الزخرفية والقوالب والقشاط والفتحات وغيرها من عناصر الأعمال بمقاسات وأشكال حسب الموضح بالرسومات واعتماد المهندس.
ب-	تجمع مكونات الباب باستخدام نظام وصلات تعشيق "نقر ولسان" ولاصق نوع I طبقا لإجراءات التصنيع المذكورة أدناه.
1-	طبقا لما هو موضح بالرسومات تقدم تصميمات زخرفية متنوعة للضلف لاختيار واعتماد المهندس.

2/3	الأبواب المتساطحة المصمتة القلب 
أ-	تصنع من قوائم وعوارض (قشاط) من الخشب الصلد مع كتل من حشوة معدنية تجمع معا بلاصق نوع I ويكون للباب قشرة سطحية بسمك 3 مم من نوعية خشب وفقا للمحدد بالرسومات ويكون خشب القوائم والعوارض درجة أولى وفقا لمقاييس AEI premium grade .


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

2/4	إطارات الأبواب 
أ-	نوعية إطار الباب : حسب المحدد بالرسومات وطبقا للمتطلبات التالية:
1-	الإطارات الخشبية المصمتة
أ)	نوع الخشب: يستخدم خشب من افضل الأنواع صلد ومتجانس وبزوايا قائمة من الفئة المعمارية وخالي من العيوب. نوع الخشب يكون حسب المحدد بالرسومات.
ب)	يكون الخشب المستخدم من الأصناف المسجلة باعتبارها مناسبة لإطارات الأبواب ومتوافقة مع النوع المحدد لخشب ضلفة الباب .
ج)	مقاسات الإطارات والتفريز والأشكال: حسب الموضح بالرسومات وحسب اعتماد المهندس يتم تفريز الباب بحد أدنى عمق 13مم للأبواب الداخلية و19 مم للأبواب الخارجية. يكون للإطارات حليات خشبية حسب الموضح بالرسومات.
2)	إطارات الأبواب الصلب المجوفة : إطارات أبواب صلب من منتجات الصانع القياسية مطابقة للمتطلبات المحددة بالقسم 100 08 – الأبواب والإطارات المعدنية المجوفة.


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

2/5 التصنيع 
أ-	الفتحات: حيثما هو محدد يتم عمل القطعيات والفتحات فى الأبواب والألواح طبقا لمتطلبات المواصفات المرجعية الملائمة لأنواع الأبواب المطلوبة.
ب-	الأبواب الخارجية: تعالج الأبواب الخارجية بالمصنع بمواد طاردة للماء بعد إكمال التصنيع.
ج-	التجميع: تجميع أبواب الألواح المصمتة والإطارات باسـتخدام وصـلات تعشيق "نقر ولسان" بلاصق من النوع i مقاوم للماء.
د-	مواد اللصق: تجمع الأبواب باستخدام مواد لاصقة من النوع i المقاوم للماء.
هـ-	تشطيب المصنع: يورد تشطيب الصانع القياسى والمطابق للعينة المعتمدة.


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

2/6 التشطيب
أ-	تشطيب الأبواب الإطارات : حسب المحدد بالرسومات وطبقا لمتطلبات القسم 900 09 - الدهان.


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (3) : التنفيذ
3/1 التركيب
أ-	يتم تركيب كل وحدة باب طبقا لتعليمات الصانع شاملة توصيات المناولة والتخزين.
ب-	يتم تركيب الباب طبقا للتفاوتات المصرح بها التالية:
1-	3.18 مم على كل جانب رأسى والقمة.
2-	‌13 مم بالقاع باستثناء عندما يستلزم تركيب الخردوات غير ذلك.
3-	تشطف الأبواب الغير مفرزة 3.18مم فى 50مم عند القفل والحواف المتصلة.
ج-	تركب خردوات التشطيب بنماذج المعايرة الموردة. تركب للإطارات ويتم إنهاء تركيب الخردوات بالمعدات للأعمال التى لم يسبق تنفيذها بالمصنع حسب المطلوب للتركيب وتوحيد الخلوص عند كل حافة.
د-	يتم اعادة تشطيب حواف الأبواب المشطبة بالمصنع قبل التركيب إذا تطلب التركيب ذلك بالموقع.


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

3/2	الضبط والتنظيف
أ-	العملية: يعاد تركيب أو استبدال الأبواب التى لا تتحرك أو تعمل بشكل حر حسب توجيهات المهندس.
ب-	الأبواب المشطبة: يعاد تشطيب أو استبدال الأبواب التي تلفت أثناء التركيب حسب توجيهات المهندس.
د-	يتم اتخاذ احتياطات الحماية اللازمة طبقا لتوصيات وقبول الصانع لضمان أن تكون الأبواب بدون تلف أو أضرا䘱 عند الاستلام الابتدائي.


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## salloum1988 (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل


----------



## architect one (5 مارس 2010)

الأخ محمد والأخ سلوم بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------

